# Rp Guide



## TheEwanie (21. September 2009)

Das Rollenspiel:


Du hast Dich entschlossen der verwegenen Gruppe von Menschen anzuschließen die mehr aus einem Spiel raus zu holen suchen, als nur das erschlagen von Monstern, Spielern und Zeit?

Dann soll Dir diese Schrift Dir helfen Deinen Weg ins Reich der Rollenspieler zu finden.


Warum eigentlich Rollenspiel?
Da gibt es unzählige Meinungen, Ausreden und Entschuldigungen dafür. Hier einige wenige:
Du kriegst im echten Leben keine Freundin ab und hoffst es in der virtuellen Welt sogar bis zu einer Hochzeit zu schaffen. Du bist in der Schule immer gepiesackt worden und jetzt ist die Zeit der Rache da, denn niemand legt sich an mit MUGROK dem mächtigen Level 48 Krieger. Du hast im echten Leben keine Freunde und möchtest Dich hier einfach nett unterhalten.
Das sind wohl alles Gründe, aber keine die einen RPG-Server rechtfertigen würden.
Was ist so anders. Auffällig ist, dass die Leute meistens seltsam anders reden und sich auch sonst bei den Dingen die sie tun sehr viel Zeit lassen und vieles davon auch per /emote beschreiben.
Der Grund?
Emotionen.
Wenn Du auf einem normalen Server spiest, dann hast Du Freude am leveln, wenn Du neue coole Items bekommst oder wenn Du Deinen ersten lvl25 Elitemob solo gekillt hast.
Auch Rollenspieler haben Freude daran, aber sie gehen weiter. Emotionen die Ihr Charakter erlebt selbst zu fühlen ist das Ziel. Sich so tief in dieses imaginäre Wesen dass von der Maus gelenkt durch virtuelle Welten läuft, dass der Spieler dessen Gefühle selbst wahrnimmt.
Wenn ein Rollenspieler ein &#8218;/cry&#8217; von sich gibt dann spürt auch er selbst dieses Gefühl (im Idealfall).
Es klingt seltsam, aber es macht das Erlebnis persönlicher. Nicht Dein Charakter hat dann das Item gefunden, sondern DU! Du wirst zu Protagonisten und bleibst nicht nur der Puppenmeister im Hintergrund. Die Bühne verschwimmt und alles wird real. Die Angst steigt in Dir hoch wenn Du alleine durch die dunklen Katakomben hinter Raven Hill mit deinem Schurken schleichst.
Das erlebte hat einen viel höhern Wert. Zumindest ist das die Ansicht vieler die dem Rollenspiel verfallen sind.


Wie spiele ich richtig?
Oh je. Das ist eine Frage die sofort nach politisch korrektem Verhalten schreit und man ist gezwungen Dinge zu sagen wie &#8222;Es gibt kein Richtig, es gibt nur ein Falsch&#8220;, oder &#8222;Rollenspiel ist Ansichtssache&#8220; und anderen Humbug dieser Art.
Die Wahrheit ist: Gar nicht. Spiele nicht, sei!
Ok, das klingt ein wenig wie Zen ist aber sonst ziemlich der beste Ratschlag.
Folgende Hilfestellungen kann ich Dir geben:
Mach Dir Gedanken zu Deinem Charakter. Wer ist er, woher kommt er und warum beendet er jeden Satz mit &#8222;na, na?&#8220; Was isst er denn am liebsten und warum weigert er sich, wenn alle anderen die Angel rausholen sich solch banalen Dingen anzuschließen. Wieso kochte er und warum hat er die Berufe gewählt die er nun hat. Wie wurde er Magier des Feuers. Welche Geschichte verbirgt sich hinter der kleinen Narbe am Kinn, die er unbewusst kratzt wenn er nervös wird.
Tiefe und Details sind wichtig. Sie geben Dir und somit auch den anderen eine Vielfalt an Spiel- und Reaktionsmöglichkeiten. Die Sprache ist ebenso wichtig. Nicht jeder Mensch redet wie wenn er aus einem Stück von Moliere entflohen ist, nicht jeder Ork ist aus einem Getto und nicht jeder Zwerg ist mürrisch, tiefstimmig und aus den tiefen des Bergs geschlüpft. Ich denk mal es sind die kleinen Details die den Unterschied zwischen einem Rollenspielserver und nem Hau Drauf und Schluß Server (nicht böse gemeint kann auch mal ganz lustig sein)ausmachen sollten.

Charaktere sind verschieden. Als Untoter Hexenmeister gehe ich ganz anders auf Leute zu wie als nette Gnomen Kriegerin. Die einfache Regel ist: Wenn dein Mitspieler(in) sich daran erinnert, wer du warst, welche Geschichte du hattest und warum du Ihn/sie gefragt hast ob du gerade mit IHM/IHR mitkommen darfst, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht, wenn schon nach 5 Minuten dein Char vergessen ist, dann wars falsch.

Rollenspiel hat auch immer ein bischen was mit verzicht zu tun :
Ich muss nicht so schnell wie möglich leveln.
Ich muss nicht um jedes item Würfeln, nur weils wertvoll ist wenns mein Mitstreiter ganz offensichtlich besser brauchen kann.
Ich muss nicht jeden Quest annehmen nur weil er da steht.
Ich muss nicht meine Magiepunkte/Lebenspunkte sparen nur weil der andere nicht in meiner Gruppe ist und ich eh keine Erfahrungspunkte bekomm wenn ich das Monster töte.

Und vor allem:
ICH MUSS NICHT DER BESTE SEIN.

Nach kurzer Spielzeit weis ein Rollenspieler eine Menge über seinen Charakter, was nicht in den Werten zu finden ist das beginnt bei kleinen Details (wie diese Robe ziehe ich nicht an, die ist ja ROT und ROT konnte ich noch nie leiden), setzt sich über die Vorgeschichte fort (Bevor ich gestorben bin und ne Untote Hexenmeisterin wurde, war ich eine glücklich verheiratete Müllerin, aber jetzt wo die Seuche meinen Mann und mich getötet hat, bin ich verbittert und böse) und reicht zu Dingen die man unbedingt mal machen will (Eines Tages springe ich vom Zeppelin und beende meine Untote Existenz mit einem Sprung ins Meer - danach wird der Char natürlich gelöscht).

So ich denk mal das war ein Einblick in die Gedankenwelt eines ebenfalls seid 20 Jahren Rollenspielenden. Wenn man damit _gar_nix_ anfangen kann, dann ist man auf nem Rollenspielserver falsch.
- Bedenke, es gibt nicht nur nette und liebe Charaktere und verhalte Dich auch so. Ein Fremder könnte Dich betrügen wollen, ein Schurke dich hinters Licht führen, ein Bekannter Intrigen spinnen. Denk daran, daß alle eine Rolle spielen und nicht unbedingt der nette Kerl hinter dem Computer darstellen. Wie langweilig wäre diese Welt, währen Freund und Feind immer offensichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Natürlich setzt das den letzten Punkt nicht außer Kraft, doch sollten eben alle abwägen und manchmal zugunsten des gemeinsamen Spiels auch Nachteile hinnehmen. Ein Beispiel dazu:

Ein Dieb hintergeht einen Kunden und flüchtet im Schatten. Natürlich hat auch der Spieler des Kunden einen Nachteil und wenn er es garnicht verträgt sollte der Dieb das Diebesgut auch zurück geben, aber nehmen wir an der Kunde spielt mit, dann sollte der Dieb natürlich auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können. Zwar hat er das Diebesgut gewonnen und in Sicherheit gebracht, aber er könnte z.B. gejagt werden und wird er geschnappt müßte er auf Duelle eingehen bzw. sich abführen lassen und gefangen nehmen lassen (natürlich alles in einem gewissen Rahmen der allen noch Spaß macht) Leider ist gutes/schönes Rollenspiel nicht wirklich in "Regeln" zu fassen.

Im Prinzip will ich damit auch nur allen klar machen, daß in einer Welt wie Azeroth eben alle Persönlichkeiten denkbar sind und nicht nur netten und hilfsbereits, dafür gibt es ja einen Rollenspielserver.

-----------------------


Es sollte stilecht sein. Vor allem sollte man moderne Wörter und noch schlimmer abk. od. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vermeiden (bitte auch keinen Umgangsslang wie Hi!, Ok, usw&#8230. Dabei geht es lediglich darum die Stimmung nicht zu brechen.
Beispiel:
Du sitzt in einem Wirtshaus und versuchst verzweifelt Deine (durch dies geniale Manuskript) erlernten Rollenspielfähigkeiten zu erproben und gibst Dir wirklich Mühe. Die drei Zwergenbrüder die Dich grölend mit Met versorgen wollten, sind inzwischen von einem Paladin der in der Nachbarschaft für Ordnung sorgt, hinausgeworfen worden. Die zwei schönen Nachelfen sehen und zwinkern öfters mal zu Dir und kichern sich dann gegenseitig was zu, während Du rot wirst und ganz verlegen.
Du spürst aber das lodern in Deinen Adern. Der Dämonische Pakt den Du einst geschlossen hast weil (hier hast Du Dir eine echt tolle Geschichte ausgedacht) und Dein anderes Ich übernimmt die Konrolle.
Eloquent näherst Du Dich nun den Elfendamen um eine davon vielleicht etwas näher kennen zu lernen. In deinem Kopf wirbeln diese Gedanken. &#8218;Elfen, sie hassen Dämonen und umgekehrt ist es auch so.&#8217; Das Fellbeast in dem Seelenstein wird unruhig. Du kannst es spüren wie ihm nach Tot durstet. Eine der Elfendamen scheint einer nähren Bekanntschaft auch nicht abgeneigt zu sein. Ja, heute wirst Du vielleicht einen Teil Deiner Seele freikaufen können, wenn Du Diese süße Elfe Deinem&#8230;
*[Rübezahltnet] yells: Will wer ne Quest lvl 6? Bin lvl 4 Stoffi ^-^*
*[Hotzenplotz] yells: Jo wart, ich mach da noch schnell was ins AH =)*
Und damit ist das Fellbeast plötzlich ruhig, die Elfen verstört und Du hast auch den Faden verloren. Zumindest den emotionellen.

&#8218;/me&#8217; ist Dein bester Freund. Während WoW schon ein paar sehr nette emotes zur Verfügung stellt, lassen sich mit &#8218;/me&#8217; Details und generelle Handlungen beschreiben.

TEIL II

Lass Dir und anderen Zeit zum reagieren. Erkennen und spiele Deine Gesellschaftliche Position. Hexer sind gesellschaftliche Grenzgänger, Magier werden auch nicht von allen Begrüßt, Paladine sind so was wie Bundespolizei, Druiden diejenigen die zwischen den Fronten der Völker stehen und Schamanen die zukünftigen Führer ihres Stammes. Schurken sind nicht alle Diebe, Frauen sind bei den Nachtelfen diejenigen die den Ton angeben und Orks sind keine hirnlosen Schlächter. Untote sind auch nicht in Horde sehr beliebt und Gnome sind relativ ignorant wenn es um Umweltschutz geht.

Lies die Hintergrundgeschichte von Azaroth (wenn es auch nur die paar Passagen im Handbuch sind).


Ganz wichtig: Du weißt nicht wie der Jäger heißt, der Dir mitten in der Wildnis begegnet, auch wenn sein Name von WoW angezeigt wird. Du weißt auch nicht ob er Jäger oder Bauer ist und sein Bär ist vielleicht gar nicht so lieb wie er aussieht.

---------------------- Kleiner Tipp dazu noch von mir:
Man kann die Namen von Spieler-Charakteren ausblenden lassen, so dass man die namen wirklich nur sieht, wenn man mit dem Cursor über sie geht. Das ist schon eine ungeheure vereinfachung NICHT den Namen des Gegenübers zu kennen. einfach solange nicht anschauen, bis er sich vorgestellt hat. Ansonsten Namen Ignorieren ^^.
-----------------------

Von Arachnias
- Die Trennung von Charakter und Spieler ist enorm wichtig
Sei Dir immer bewust, oder geh einfach davon aus, daß Dein Gegenüber auch nur seine Rolle spielt und versucht diese für alle glaubhaft zu machen. Denn nicht jeder Charakter ist deines Charakters Freund. Die Spieler hingegen sollten immer respekt voreinander haben! Und spiele selbst nur Deinen Charakter, lass Dich nicht dazu verleiten aus der Rolle zu fallen, doch wenn Du weist, daß die anderen auch nur deinen Charakter meinen und auch nur so tun als ob brauchst Du das auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn Du Handlungen setzt, setze sie Bezugsneutral. Das heißt dass Du nicht über Reaktionen und Handlungen anderer bestimmen kannst.

Beispiel:
*Aradur reicht Goldun eine Handvoll Münzen und nickt ihm dabei zu* - Richtig
*Aradur gibt Goldun eine Handvoll Münzen, die dieser akribisch nachzählt* - Falsch

Anders ist es, wenn Du mit NPCs und Mobs agierst. Da darfst Du Handlungen setzen, solange diese Handlungsneutral bleiben. Also nicht irgendwelche Emotionen oder Eigenschaften des NPCs/Mobs implizieren.

Beispiel:
*Aradur bezahlt die Zeche beim Wirt, welcher angesichts der Münzemenge lächet* - Ok
*Aradur gibt dem Wirt Geld, welcher dieser wild im Wirtshaus herumwirft und dabei gluckst wie eine schwangere Henne* - Nicht Ok.

Auch Deine Emotionen oder Gedanken sollten nach diesem Schema transportiert werden. Niemand kann sehen was Du denkst, solange es nicht in einer Handlung ersichtlich ist.

Beispiel:
*Aradur reibt sich zitternd die Oberarme*
*Aradur zückt ein Tüchlein und wischt sich den Schweiß ab*
*Aradur beäugt sein Gegenüber misstrauisch*
- alles ok

*Aradur ist es kalt*
*Aradur findet dass es heiß ist*
*Aradur misstraut Goldin*
- nicht ok.

Spieler und Charakterwissen sind zu trennen.
So wie Du nicht die Namen das Zwergenjägers in der Wildnis kennst, weißt Du auch nicht, dass Nagas in den Blackfathom Deeps ihr Unwesen treiben, außer Dein Charakter hat deutliche Hinweise bekommen, war dort oder hat es von jemanden gehört.
Als Spieler haben wir wesentlich mehr Wissen über Azaroth, die Charaktere aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. September 2009)

TEIL III


Die Sprache

Sprache ist Ausdruck. Und in einer Welt wo diese geschrieben wird, kann sie durchaus noch an Wert gewinnen, da Körperhaltung und Intonation nicht vorhanden sind.

Um die es auch Charakter-gerecht zu gestalten, kann es helfen, wenn man Wörter der eignen Rassen-/Landessprache kennt. Orkisch:
Dabbuu? - "Was is?" oder "Hä?" oder "Ja?"
Lok'thar - "Grüße Bruder"
Sub - "auf" oder "los"


Tauren
Ishnial'Bloa Bolhargh - begrüßungsformel "Möge die Erdenmutter Dir zulächeln"

Elfisch
ana'doreini talah - Schlachtruf, vermutlich: "Für das Überleben der Natur"
ana'duna falore, iszera duna bantallas - vermutlich: "Es stimmt Schwester, die Grünhäute sind Primitive", siehe "ashte'rodne fanass"
ana'duna thera - Aufforderung, Schlachtruf, vermutlich "Die Rache wird unser sein"
andu falah dor - Aufforderung, Schlachtruf
anu'dora - Form der Zustimmung
ande'thoras-ethil - unbekannt
anu therador mali - Form des Einspruchs
arauk-nashal - unbekannt
ash karath - unbekannt
ashra thoraman - Frage, im Sinne von "Was willst du?"
ashte rudanador - Form der Zustimmung
ashte'rodne fanass - vermutlich: "Unbeschreiblich häßlich", siehe "ana'duna falore, iszera duna bantallas"
bandu thoribas - Drohung, Fluch
bash'a no falor talah - Drohung, Fluch, im Sinne von "Seht euch vor" oder Aufforderung, Schlachtruf, im Sinne von "Macht euch bereit"
dor, dora, duna - vermutlich: Formen von "ist"
dorei - "Geborene" oder "Kinder", siehe "Quel'dorei" oder "Kaldorei"
drassil - Krone, siehe "Nordrassil" oder "Teldrassil"
elune - Mondgöttin
elune-adore - Grußform, vermutlich: "Elune sei mit dir". Die "dor"-Silbe läßt auf eine Form von "ist" schließen
endu'di riffa - Aufforderung, Schlachtruf
en'shu falah-nah - vermutlich: Abschiedsform
fandu-dath-belore - Frage, im Sinne von "Wer ist dort?"
ishnu-alah - Gruß, vermutlich "Friede mit dir"
ishnu-dal-dieb - Gruß, vermutlich "Friede auch mit dir"
izal-shurah - unbekannt, verwendet als: "Grosse Bibliothek von Izal-Shurah"
kal - "Sterne", siehe "Kaldorei", "Kalimdor" oder "Kalidar"
kaldorei - "Kinder der Sterne"
kalidar - unbekannt, Insel vor Kalimdor
kalimdor - "Land der Sterne" oder "Land unter den Sternen"
quel - "Hoch", siehe "Quel'dorei" oder "Quel'thalas"
quel'dorei - "Hoch-Geborene", die Hochelfen
quel'thalas - vermutlich "Hohes Reich", siehe "Quel"
nendis - unbekannt, Nachtelfenstadt
nor - Himmel, siehe "Nordrassil"
nordrassil - "Krone der Himmel", der erste Weltbaum
shan - "Druide"
shan'do - "Erzdruide"
shindu fallah na - Drohung, Fluch
surumar - unbekannt, alte Nachtelfenstadt
talah - vermutlich "Überleben"
tel - Erde, siehe "Teldrassil"
teldrassil - "Krone der Erde", der zweite Weltbaum
thero - "Bär" oder "Klaue"
thero-shan - "Klauen-Druiden" oder "Bären-Druiden"
thor falah nor dora - Aufforderung, Schlachtruf
tor ilisar'thera'nal - vermutlich: Aufforderung, Schlachtruf.
Tipps zur Namensgebung für Chars

Da es ja doch einige Leute zu geben scheint, die sich schwer tun, einen passenden Namen für ihren Char zu finden, soll dieser Thread als Hilfe dienen.

Unter diesem Link
http://www.barrowdowns.com/middleearthname.php

kann man sich für seinen vollen Namen ein äquivalent in (angeblich) tolkienschem elfisch, zwergisch, hobbitsich (für gnome?), orcisch und Adûnaic, teilweise mit etlichen alternativen für für männchen und weibchen verpassen lassen.

also zumindest die orcischen namen gefallen mir sehr gut (sharook is aber nich von denen ;-) ), zwerge auch, elfen und hobbitse interessieren mich nich so, sehn aber passig aus und das letzte kamma evtl für unote misbrauchen, evtl auch orcse

ich hab mal diverse kombinationen durchgespielt, teilweise mit gleichen vor und nachnamen, kam jedes mal was anderes raus. frodos, aragorns und legolasse kamen aber noch nicht raus, scheinbar hat mr. JRRT seiner zeit nen anderen namensgenerator benutzt oder ist als kind in einen kessel voll fantasie gefallen, wer weiss das schon :-)

über die nachnamen kann man debattieren, aber gibts in wow ja eh nicht, also wurscht


wer also ähnliche links kennt, oder welche mit babynamen, onlinewörterbüchern etc, immer her damit! namensvarianten von tolkien, drachenlance und der edda der wikinger sind ja schon reichlich vertreten ;-)

ich hab z.b. früher gerne meine charnamen aus skandinavischen wortschnipseln gebaut, habe hierfür aber grade keinen passenden link.

ein kumpel bedient sich immer bei hierzulande nicht so bekannten mythologien, z.b. der inkas, da gibts auch nette namen. aber götternamen würd ich sparsam einsetzen, die nimmt sonst wieder jeder.
und tuareq klingt beispielsweise auch nedd übel


Auf das euer Name wohlklingend von Mund zu Mund gehe und Ruhm und Ehre ernte!

Sharook
Tips zur Namensgebung für Chars

Da es ja doch einige Leute zu geben scheint, die sich schwer tun, einen passenden Namen für ihren Char zu finden, soll dieser Thread als Hilfe dienen.

Unter diesem Link
http://www.barrowdowns.com/middleearthname.php

kann man sich für seinen vollen Namen ein äquivalent in (angeblich) tolkienschem elfisch, zwergisch, hobbitsich (für gnome?), orcisch und Adûnaic, teilweise mit etlichen alternativen für für männchen und weibchen verpassen lassen.

also zumindest die orcischen namen gefallen mir sehr gut (sharook is aber nich von denen ;-) ), zwerge auch, elfen und hobbitse interessieren mich nich so, sehn aber passig aus und das letzte kamma evtl für unote misbrauchen, evtl auch orcse

ich hab mal diverse kombinationen durchgespielt, teilweise mit gleichen vor und nachnamen, kam jedes mal was anderes raus. frodos, aragorns und legolasse kamen aber noch nicht raus, scheinbar hat mr. JRRT seiner zeit nen anderen namensgenerator benutzt oder ist als kind in einen kessel voll fantasie gefallen, wer weiss das schon :-)

über die nachnamen kann man debattieren, aber gibts in wow ja eh nicht, also wurscht


wer also ähnliche links kennt, oder welche mit babynamen, onlinewörterbüchern etc, immer her damit! namensvarianten von tolkien, drachenlance und der edda der wikinger sind ja schon reichlich vertreten ;-)

ich hab z.b. früher gerne meine charnamen aus skandinavischen wortschnipseln gebaut, habe hierfür aber grade keinen passenden link.

ein kumpel bedient sich immer bei hierzulande nicht so bekannten mythologien, z.b. der inkas, da gibts auch nette namen. aber götternamen würd ich sparsam einsetzen, die nimmt sonst wieder jeder.
und tuareq klingt beispielsweise auch nedd übel


Auf das euer Name wohlklingend von Mund zu Mund gehe und Ruhm und Ehre ernte!

Sharook

Glauben, Religionen und Magiewirkende

Vorab:

Heilige Zaubernde
In der Welt von Warcraft erhalten die Zaubernden, von heiligen Sprüchen ihre Macht mehr aus dem Bezug zu einer Glaubens-philosophie oder von Naturgeistern, anstatt durch Verehrung von Göttern.
Menschen, Zwerge und Hochelfen Priester folgen dem Heiligen Licht (Ewiges Licht), welches den Glauben birgt, dass alles Leben weitab der physikalischen Welt eine große spirituelle Einheit bildet.
Nachtelfen folgen meist dem Druidenpfad und erhalten so ihre Macht aus der Natur, oder sie verehren die Mondgöttin Elune (siehe dazu weiter unten).
Orks und Tauren folgen der schamanistischen Tradition die sich auf die Geister und Ahnen beruft.
Diverse Kulte die der dämonischen Macht ihre Ehrerbietung erweisen, bekommen aus der dunklen und unbekannten Macht der Dämonen ihre Kräfte.

Druiden der Wildnis
Druiden der Wildnis sind mit dem lebenden Aspekt der Natur - Flora und Fauna - verbunden.
Die spielen nicht mit Elementarmächten, dies ist der Weg der Schamanen. In einem Druiden der Wildnis wächst eine so starke Verbindung mit der Natur, dass sie auch die Gestalten von Tieren, sogar übernatürlichen, annehmen können.
Traditionellerweise erwählt ein Druide ein spezifisches Totemtier und wird so ein Druide der Klauen, oder der Krallen. Legenden erzählen sogar, dass es noch andere Orden unter den Druiden gibt als diese zwei.
Nach der Invasion der Burning Legion begannen die Druiden die Macht aller Totems zu nutzen und vereinten so die Kräfte um sie gegen die Feinde einzusetzen. So wurde aus den einzelnen Orden der Orden der Druiden der Wildnis.

Paladin Krieger
Der Paladin bekämpft nicht das "Böse" im herkömmlichen Sinn. Sie sind die heiligen Kriger, die Azaroth vor allem vor untoten und Dämonen beschützen. Während die Präsentz von Bösem für einen Paladin ein tadelswerter Zustand ist, sind seine wahren Feinde Vernichtung und Ungerechtigkeit. Über allem anderen schwört ein Paladin seinen Glauben zum Heiligen Licht aufrecht zu erhalten. Durch das Licht mit Macht versehen, kämpfen diese mächtigen Krieger mit magischen Waffen und dem heiligen Feuer gegen all diejenigen die Schwache und Unschuldige unterdrücken. Jeder Paladin, und nur sie, gehören zum Orden der Ritter der Silbernen Hand.

Priester
Priester sind die wahren Anhänger ihres gewählten Glaubens. Ob sie nun das heilige Licht oder Elune verehren, der Priester hat die Religin tiefgründig erforscht um ein verkünder seines Glaubens und dessen Macht zu werden.

Schamanen
In gegensatz zum Priester (der sich der Lebens-Energie widmet) und dem Druiden der Wildnis (der einen Rapport mit der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt eingeht) stimmt sich der Schamane auf die Kraft der Natur ein. Er gewinnt seine Kraft aus den Elementen und den Geistern, von Erde und Himmel.
Obwohl des Schamanen Macht von der Verbindung mit den Elementen herführt, sind diese Geister nicht mit den Elementaren zu verwechseln - auch wenn ein mächtiger Schamane die kontrolle über sie gewinnen könnte. Und obwohl sie Zauberer der heiligen Kräfte sind, scheuen sie keinen physischen Konflikt.

Hexer
Hexer bedienen sich der arkanen Magie die mit Dämonen und anderen dunklen Mächten handel treiben um ihre Macht zu erhalten.
Vor etwa 30 Jahren kam der erste Hexer, Gul'dan nach Azaroth, als er die Horde in Dinerschaft zu Brennenden Legion, durch die Dimensionsbarriere von Dreanor herführte.
Einige Hochelfen haben sich, nachdem Quel'Thalas im dritten Krieg zerstört wurde dem Hexertum verschrieben. Diese neue Art von Hexern sucht die Macht des Gegeners zu kontrollieren, die ihre Heimat zerstört hatte, um Rache zu üben. Nachelfen verabscheuen diese Form der Magie, im hinblick auf die Wurzeln zur arkanen Magie. Wenn ein Nachelf den MAntel eines Hexers anlegen würde, würde er aus der Mitte und dem Erbe der Nachelfen verstossen, sowohl sozial, physisch als auch spirituell.

Magier
Magier haben sich der arkanen Macht verschrieben und sich intensiven Studien, an Orten wie der Violetten Zitadelle von Dalarn oder in der Akademie von Silbermond in Quel'thalas gewidmet. Sie kanalisieren nicht die arkane Macht (werden also nicht von dämonischen Mächten beeinflußt) sondern kontrollieren die außerweltlichen Mächte nur mit ihrem Willen und dem großen Wissen über diese.


Glauben und Religionen
Es gibt fünf populäre Glaubensrichtungen. Menschen gehen den philosophischen Weg und hinterfragen eher Ethik und das spirituelle Sein, als Kosmische Mächte. Nachtelfen, Tauren und Orks vesuchen die Geisterwelt und verstehen oder auch mit ihr zu kommunizieren. Zwerge folgen des mysterien des Lebens eher mit Neugier als mit Glauben. Verehrer der Brennenden Legion sind in ihrem Wahn und der übriggebliebenen Macht gefangen. Die Mitglieder von Ner'zhul's Totenkult sucht 



Die Götter der Nachelfen:
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Rassen, verehren die Nachtelfen wirklich Götter. Diese sind Elune, die Mondgöttin, Cenarius, Herr des Hains und Malorne der Wächter des Weges. Außerdem verehren sie die Zwillingsbären Ursol und Ursin und Aviana, die Rabengöttin. Die Bären fochten an der Seite der Nachelfen gegen die Brennende Legion, im ersten Krieg der Ahnen. Die Rabengöttin war Botin und ist Patron der Geheimnisse und Mysterien der wilden Erde.
Der Respekt gegenüber diesen Gottheiten ist ein zentraler Aspekt des Nachtelfenkultur und beeinflußt das Leben der Elfen massiv. Andere Rassen kennen diese Gottheiten nur selten und wenn, dann wird die existenz meist angezweifelt (beeinflußt durch die eigene sichtweise, die keine gottheiten in dem sinne beinhaltet). Die Götter verleihen ihren Anhängern aber keinerlei Macht im erwarteten Sinne, sondern stärken das eigene selbst der Nachtelfen, um die Macht aus dem eigenen Inneren aufzurufen.
Nachtelfen betrachten Ihre Götter aber eher als Lehrer und Wegweiser, als dass sie sie anbeten, obwohl es oftmals eben danach für außenstehende aussieht. Beispielsweise lehrte Cenarius seine Kunst den Nachtelfen Druiden, und gab Ihnen so die Macht, die Kräfte der Natur selbst herbeizurufen. Außerdem wird die Karft der Symbolik der Druiden durch Ursol, Ursin und durch Aviana gestärkt.

Elune:
Vor über zehntausend Jahren, als die Kaldorai noch keine Nachelfen waren, verehrten sie Elune, die Mondgöttin. Sie glaubten, dass Elune in den Tiefen der überirdischen Wassern des Brunnen der Ewigkeit schlief und in der Nach in ihrer atemberaubenden Schönheit den Himmel als Mond erleuchtete. Die Nachtelfen glaubten, dass die Mondgöttin über sie wachte und beschüzte und ihnen die Fähigkeit verlieh sich mit der Dunkelheit der nächtlichen Schatten zu verschmelzen.
Priesterinnen Elunes, so wie die wohlbekannte Tyrande Whisperwind, repräsentieren die Schönheit und Macht der Göttin in der sterblichen Welt.
Sie benutze die Macht Ihres Glaubens um ihre Feinde zu bekämpfen und sich selbst zu schützen. Die gefürchteten Jägerinnen schöpfen ihre Kraft ebenso aus ihren Glauben, können aber keine heiligen Zauber wirken (wichtiger unterschied zwischen arkan und heilig: arkan ist die macht von aussen, nicht von dieser welt, heilige magie ist, egal ob druide, priester, schamane etc, die Kraft von innen und aus dieser welt, somit ein teil von ihr).
Der Verehrung Elunes gibt den Nachtelfen einen Großteil ihrer Kärfte und heiligen Magie.
Wie der Glaube an Elune begann ist über die jahrtausende in vergessenheit geraten. Möglicherweise gibt sie den Elfen wirklich die Fähigkeit sich mit Schatten zu verschmelzen, vielleicht ist es aber eine Verbindung zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit oder einer anderen Macht. Und obgleich ihre wahre Existenz nur ein Mythos ist oder wirklichkeit, eines ist sicher, sie lebt in den Herzen und Gedanken ihrer Kinder - und das ist alles was nötig ist, um ihre Macht und ihren Zorn heraufzubeschwören.

Soeviel mal zu Elune. Wie schon erwähnt mache ich bald mal die anderen Religion.

Glauben, Religionen und Magiewirkende

Grundlagen der Paladine in World of Warcraft

Jeder Paladin ist ein Ritter, der in den Orden der Silbernen Hand aufgenommen wurde. Er muß weder religös sein, noch keusch.

Die Sache mit dem Licht ist reine Philosophie, keine Religion. Es gibt die drei Tugenden. Respekt, Geduld und Mitgefühl.

Zu jeder Tugend gibt es ein Prinzip und eine Lektion.

Prinzip des Respekts
Jedes Ding hat seine eigene Verbindung zur Welt.
Lektion des Respekts
Schade nicht dem, dass Du selbst schätzen würdest, wäre es Deins.

Prinzip der Geduld
Die Welt ist zu groß um sie an einem Tag wieder auf zu bauen.
Lektion der Geduld
Beharrlichkeit gibt Kraft.

Prinzip des Mitgefühls
Du gewinnst mehr, wenn Du das Leben anderer verbesserst als Dein eigenes.
Lektion des Mitgefühls.
Hilf stets und frei, aber halte auch den Geholfenen hoch in Ansicht.

Lebt diese Tugenden und dann wird das Licht mit Euch sein.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. September 2009)

Sooo velleicht erweiter ich das noch mal ein bischchen.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (22. September 2009)

Als alter Rollenspielhase danke ich dir für deine Mühe. Ich kann dir nur zustimmen und hoffe das viele die wirklich intresse haben und neu sind, sich kurz deinen Text durchlesen.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. September 2009)

Feder schrieb:


> Als alter Rollenspielhase danke ich dir für deine Mühe. Ich kann dir nur zustimmen und hoffe das viele die wirklich intresse haben und neu sind, sich kurz deinen Text durchlesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (27. September 2009)

ja gefällt mir sehr gut ,schön geschrieben, aber den Teil mit der Namensgebung hättest du nicht 2 mal reinsetzen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddok (7. Oktober 2009)

ich als "hau-drauf-scheiß-auf-story-hauptsache-geiler-char" spieler bin sehr begeistert von dem guide ^^
finds echt krass, dass sich einige leute wirklich so in das spiel versetzen wie es eigentlich gedacht ist.
finde es zwar teilweise etwas "albern" aber keinesfalls schlecht.

mir persönlich würde es auf jeden fall spaß machen so zu spielen, aber dafür bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig.
ich bin einmal mit einem rp-spieler in den höhlen der zeit - das ausmertzen von stratholme gewesen und muss sagen, es war zwar lustig, aber teilweise echt nervig, da er der meinung war, ganz gemütlich da durch zu gehen und überall stehen zu bleiben, npcs anzuquatschen und alles lesen was es zu lesen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vahel (12. Oktober 2009)

Sehr sehr schicker Guide ! *thumbs up*


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

moddok schrieb:


> ich als "hau-drauf-scheiß-auf-story-hauptsache-geiler-char" spieler bin sehr begeistert von dem guide ^^
> finds echt krass, dass sich einige leute wirklich so in das spiel versetzen wie es eigentlich gedacht ist.
> finde es zwar teilweise etwas "albern" aber keinesfalls schlecht.
> 
> ...


Du uebertreibst und siehst es zu ernst.
Es ist viel eher "abchillen"
Ich hab mich oft 30 Min eingeloggt mit einem Kleinen Menschen, und meine Rolle als...Diplomierter Psychologe ausgespielt. 
Dabei war es keinenfalls "Fromm" und "Vorstudiert" sondern so als wuerde man sich wirklich unterhalten, ich habe versucht irgendwelche loesungen zu finden (Da war mal ein depressiver Todesritter, der weder das Licht haben konnte noch von Rache getrieben wurde, und desshalb keinen Sinn im Unleben sah)


----------



## TheEwanie (9. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Lpax (15. November 2009)

Sehr netter Guide.
Sowas in der art habe ich gesucht.
Da ich mit rp nie was zu tun hatte ist so ein guide mal eine nette sache.
Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen sowas auch nur annähernd hinzubekommen (vorgaben/tips aus dem guide ) werds mir aber mal irgendwo anschauen.
Vieleicht mal auf so einem server neu anfangen..und schauen wie so eine wow welt sein kann mit rplern.


----------



## Amraam (9. August 2010)

Was machen eigentlich Gnome RP technisch?

Sind die jetzt "gut" oder "Böse"? (ok, das ist sehr, sehr, subjektiv)...


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich Gnome RP technisch?
> 
> Sind die jetzt "gut" oder "Böse"? (ok, das ist sehr, sehr, subjektiv)...


Du musst auch gucken welche Klasse also (Hexe,Krieger...).
Und wie das Volk zu welchen Volk steht.


----------

